# Noisy early morning bin Collections



## Mel (30 Sep 2009)

Are there any rules about what time bin collections can start? Woken at 6.30 this morning by a recycling truck tipping wheelie bins full of glass etc. Truck being empty it was very loud. Usually its a tortuous 5 minutes listening to them reverse up the street, then wait 10 minutes for the companion to arrive and repeat.  Its a private company. Considering that you cant sound a car horn before 8, would this come under the same laws at all? Thankfully its the only outfit who visit so early.


----------



## zztop (30 Sep 2009)

Contact the permitting authority to see if there is a restriction
on its operating times ie your local county council environment
department is your first call.Doubt if 6.30 is considered early
though.


----------



## Guest116 (30 Sep 2009)

Mel said:


> Considering that you cant sound a car horn before 8, would this come under the same laws at all?


 
never knew that, is that actually a law?


----------



## Passport1 (30 Sep 2009)

Also, anything about dogs barkings.  Dogs where i live seem to bark non stop - early morning, late at night, slightly noise/sound, movement.  Any laws regarding dog owners and keeping their dogs quiet after certain times at night  and before certain times in the mornings?

Thanks


----------



## demoivre (30 Sep 2009)

Passport1 said:


> Also, anything about dogs barkings.  Dogs where i live seem to bark non stop - early morning, late at night, slightly noise/sound, movement.  Any laws regarding dog owners and keeping their dogs quiet after certain times at night  and before certain times in the mornings?
> 
> Thanks



Excessive dog barking at any time of the day or night that causes a nuisance is an offence. Read [broken link removed] to see what options you have in dealing with this.


----------



## Mel (30 Sep 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> never knew that, is that actually a law?


 
I think it comes under making loud noise between hours of 11pm and 8am? 
I took the name of the bin company but in my early morning doziness I've forgotten it. It's not so much that they are there early, but the crash of breaking glass this morning was a bit much - it woke my son, and I would guess everyone else on the street too. 
Couple that with someone hammering on a neighbour's door for 15 minutes at 2.30am, (god know's why, he walked off in a huff eventually).

I'm not in the best of form today, and would guess a few of my neighbours might not be either.


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> never knew that, is that actually a law?


 
Not quite a link to legislation, but...
http://www.drivingtesttips.ie/Irish-Driving-Test-Questions.php


----------



## tonora (30 Sep 2009)

For years, we have complained that bin trucks etc were operating during rush hour and clogging up traffic- why cant they be like Europeans and do all that stuff at night.
Now recycling company cames around at 6.30 to avoid causing traffic congestion and we are still whingeing.
Luckily we dont have any other more serious problems to concern ourselves


----------



## DGOBS (30 Sep 2009)

Count yourself lucky, ours come at 4.30am!


----------



## Mel (30 Sep 2009)

tonora said:


> For years, we have complained that bin trucks etc were operating during rush hour and clogging up traffic- why cant they be like Europeans and do all that stuff at night.
> Now recycling company cames around at 6.30 to avoid causing traffic congestion and we are still whingeing.
> Luckily we dont have any other more serious problems to concern ourselves


 
I never did  and there's not much traffic congestion to worry about where I am based to be honest. There should be no need to operate loud machinery in teh wee hours in a residential area. If that was a problem they would all be out at 6am, not just this one crowd. 
From what I know of Europe, they don't empty wheelie bins full of glass into metal skips waking the entire street. The collections are daily and, having witnessed them myself fairly often, the trucks are modern and almost silent. They also wash the streets down daily - how nice that would be! In Paris delivery trucks are allowed in the city only at night - but again, I never heard any ruckus from them. 

Anyway, like I said, I didn't get much sleep, can I not have a whinge in peace?!?


----------



## Complainer (30 Sep 2009)

Was it a public recycling facility? On who's land is the recycling facility located?


----------



## Romulan (1 Oct 2009)

I've been in Paris many times and woken by the almighty racket of bin lorries in the morning.


----------



## Mel (1 Oct 2009)

Romulan said:


> I've been in Paris many times and woken by the almighty racket of bin lorries in the morning.


 
You should have stayed in a more upmarket arrondisement - where I was they collected the bins around 8pm ;-)


----------



## Mel (1 Oct 2009)

It's a private collection company - it was a few household bins, not on a commercial scale, but I met a neighbour last evening and it woke their house too. 
Anyway, I've gotten over it now - until next week.


----------



## Complainer (1 Oct 2009)

Mel said:


> It's a private collection company - it was a few household bins, not on a commercial scale, but I met a neighbour last evening and it woke their house too.
> Anyway, I've gotten over it now - until next week.


I didn't think that any of the household collection companies took glass. Which company was it?


----------



## Marion (1 Oct 2009)

My houshold collection company takes glass but at the very reasonable hour of between 0900 and 0930. 

The company is AES. This collection is once every 4 weeks for the bottle bin which is a small blue container. I rarely, thankfully, hear the main bin collection that occurs around 6.00 - 6.30.

Marion


----------



## chrisboy (1 Oct 2009)

Marion said:


> My houshold collection company takes glass but at the very reasonable hour of between 0900 and 0930.
> 
> The company is AES. This collection is once every 4 weeks for the bottle bin which is a small blue container. I rarely, thankfully, hear the main bin collection that occurs around 6.00 - 6.30.
> 
> Marion


 

Crazy why there isnt a standard glass collection really.. I suppose they arent gonna supply three bins, one for clear, one for green, and one for brown glass!!


----------



## gebbel (1 Oct 2009)

Mel said:


> Are there any rules about what time bin collections can start? Woken at 6.30 this morning by a recycling truck tipping wheelie bins full of glass etc. Truck being empty it was very loud. Usually its a tortuous 5 minutes listening to them reverse up the street, then wait 10 minutes for the companion to arrive and repeat. Its a private company. Considering that you cant sound a car horn before 8, would this come under the same laws at all? Thankfully its the only outfit who visit so early.


 
I, like many others, get up for work at 6am every morning. Bin collections at 6.30am therefore don't concern me or, presumably many others. These guys are out all day collecting rubbish and have to start somewhere. For those who are angry about this "early" disruption to their slumber, may I suggest using it as an alarm call to jump out of the sack and face into another beautiful day! I don't mean to be smart. It's just 6.30am is not early to me.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Oct 2009)

Mel said:


> Are there any rules about what time bin collections can start? Woken at 6.30 this morning by a recycling truck tipping wheelie bins full of glass etc. Truck being empty it was very loud. Usually its a tortuous 5 minutes listening to them reverse up the street, then wait 10 minutes for the companion to arrive and repeat. Its a private company. Considering that you cant sound a car horn before 8, would this come under the same laws at all? Thankfully its the only outfit who visit so early.


 

Sounds like a pub bin not a domestic one, is it?

In my experience in europe they collect the bins early all over. It means the trucks do the runs quicker, not being stuck in traffic.


----------



## sam h (2 Oct 2009)

gebbel said:


> I, like many others, get up for work at 6am every morning. Bin collections at 6.30am therefore don't concern me or, presumably many others. These guys are out all day collecting rubbish and have to start somewhere. For those who are angry about this "early" disruption to their slumber, may I suggest using it as an alarm call to jump out of the sack and face into another beautiful day! I don't mean to be smart. It's just 6.30am is not early to me.


 
You sound like my sister.  She gets up at 7 - anyone who gets up earlier gets to too early & anyone who gets up later is sleeping on too late.  People get up at different times for different reasons.  Some work nights/shift, some are night owls & some might have been up half the night with a baby.  

I used to get up at 6 each day for work & did it no problem - but it is not the time I like to get up, left to my own devices I would generally get up abou 8.30.


----------

